
Facial recognition: It’s time for action - nhf
https://blogs.microsoft.com/on-the-issues/2018/12/06/facial-recognition-its-time-for-action/
======
numair
This is really interesting. I wonder how much of this is real, versus PR
(although, Brad Smith has an excellent track record in this area).

The company that has the most to lose, were there to be real regulations
concerning facial recognition, is actually a company in Microsoft’s investment
portfolio. That company has built the world’s largest database of face and
identity information. Facebook.

